# Theme songs for cognitive functions



## KraChZiMan (Mar 23, 2013)

Hey again! I am not really sure I've seen this thread for a long time. There were few threads on this, but they have faded away. I'd like to call for another one. Everyone who have or haven't changed your minds, feel free to post your theme songs here roud:

For the start, here are some theme songs to cognitive functions, aka songs that I believe to capture their essence:

Extraverted Intuition


* *











 
EDIT: Added another video. I can't decide between these two, feel free to do it instead roud:


* *












Introverted Intuition


* *












Extraverted Sensing


* *












Introverted Sensing


* *


----------



## KraChZiMan (Mar 23, 2013)

Extraverted Thinking


* *












Introverted Thinking


* *












Extraverted Feeling


* *




[







Introverted Feeling


* *


----------



## Carmine Ermine (Mar 11, 2012)

@KraChZiMan that Fe song was pretty accurate at least from what I see in Fe-dom people.

This is my favorite representation of Te used correctly:





I think this represents Ti (always thinks it's "gained the ultimate knowledge", but then there's always more):





It's quite hard to find a pure Se song without it having much of the other functions in it, so this kind of thing probably is what most people will come up with:


----------



## RoSoDude (Apr 3, 2012)

Not so much a theme song, but a song that I've always viewed as a reflection of my troubles with Fi as a dominant Ti user. Really says more about Ti than anything.


----------



## Carmine Ermine (Mar 11, 2012)

More songs that could represent Se maybe:


----------



## KraChZiMan (Mar 23, 2013)

Carmine Ermine said:


> @_KraChZiMan_ that Fe song was pretty accurate at least from what I see in Fe-dom people.
> 
> This is my favorite representation of Te used correctly:
> 
> ...


Thanks for posting, and I am glad you liked the Fe example!! Really cool contributions! The riddler one was just hilarous, the 5th exotic sounded like a really great track that can go with Ti, and maximum acceleration was comparable to my Se example, which is awesome roud:



RoSoDude said:


> Not so much a theme song, but a song that I've always viewed as a reflection of my troubles with Fi as a dominant Ti user. Really says more about Ti than anything.


What troubles could the lack of Fi probably cause in Ti dominant?  Btw, great track!!

Also, it is very true that 95% of songs are mix of different functions in actions, so it's kind of difficult to find songs that are purely representing certain functions only.

One example is Elmayonesa, who I type as ESFP. He makes electronic cumbia stuff. He is really cool dude because he is from Argentina, but at some point travelled all the way to northern europe, Estonia, where I live, and managed to learn the local language enough to release few songs in Estonian. He was quite popular for some time, because of this effort. I think that some long time ago I even saw him talking to some girl in McDonalds and eating some burgers and stuff.

Anway, here's his song, which I believe to be very accurate Se and Fi combo. Both the video and the song.


* *












Here's another Ne examples. The difference is that while Se intends to energize you and appreciate the "awesome" that's going on, Ne music sounds like it wants to drive you insane and make you anxious or annoyed. That is because of being the polar opposite of Si, which is relative and soothing comfort, while Ne is relative restlessness and discomfort.


* *












Here's the ultimately awesome song that I immediately associate with INTP's and ENTP's as Ti and Ne combo. It's not a purely Ne song, because it features a clever ruse about symbolics in video and lyrics that I don't think touches the Fi's territory in any shape or form. Enjoy!


* *












Also, adding some more from picnic. Couldn't find more pure, unmixed example of Fi than songs from Picnic, like this. Pure Fi music should always be strongly atmospheric, lyrics shouldn't be comprehensible and devoid of anything stimulating or fun. Pure Fi music is not fun, and you don't have to enjoy it. Pure Fi music is directly for your soul, the food for your emotions and thoughts. I belive it is the same case with purely Ti music. Anyways, here you go roud:


* *


----------



## Judson Joist (Oct 25, 2013)

*Introverted iNtuition*


----------



## Carmine Ermine (Mar 11, 2012)

Here's some combinations:

Fi with Se (the music, not necessarily the video, it's just the only one with the full song):





Fi with a touch of Ni:


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist (Sep 9, 2013)

Cool topic! 
Here is my take on the functions. Feel free to comment.

Extraverted Intuition (Ne)





Introverted Intuition (Ni)





Extraverted Thinking (Te)





Introverted Thinking (Ti)





Extraverted Feeling (Fe)




(acapella singers -- establishing group harmony, literally


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist (Sep 9, 2013)

Introverted Feeling (Fi)




(especially the Yo-Yo Ma part)

also:




(couldn't decide between the two)


Extraverted Sensing (Se)




or





Introverted Sensing (Si)





Thoughts?


----------



## deftonePassenger (Jun 18, 2012)

Being a lazy and selfish INTP, I will only do my functions and not give videos for the songs. Also, this music in this post will be painfully mainstream and accessible. 

Ti - Only in Dreams by Weezer
Ne - What's My Age Again by blink-182
Si - Walk by Foo Fighters
Fe - My Friends by RHCP


----------



## uncertain (May 26, 2012)

The Ni one sounds creepy


----------



## aniso (Aug 14, 2013)

Interesting idea about Ne being related to the restless, nervous and Si - the soothing type of music. I wonder if that's why I am often drawn to smooth, soothing music rather than something crazy-driving... Maybe it's like... "I have enough of this on my own, please give me something to balance it out"?? 

Have no idea what function this song could represent (if any, lol), but I find it to be so...calming. A good example of what I meant in the previous paragraph.





...Could a taste in music that's rather mainstream be related to valued Fe...? And - if ...the songs that I like are always SOME songs that speak to me personally in a way, either by the lyrics, rhythm, melody...and/ or the feeling it gives me, and maybe that I can associate with a happy time in my life... Could that be related to Fi? (haaah, I may be terribly wrong with some of these questions, but well, that's why I'm asking)

I might say my taste in music is kind of mainstream (even the classical pieces are the light, popular ones, like Mozart for example..), except for my attraction to kizomba, salsa, etc. afro/latino music genres. Though I have no idea how I'd feel about that music if I hadn't tried dancing to it. Like, I know the feeling and so this song + video looks just blissful.  Maybe it's a Si thing, too...?


----------



## RentalBlackout (Aug 28, 2013)

It's pretty enlightening how you associate heavier drum n' bass music as an example of Ne. At first I thought it was more suitable as Se but what you said it about it being the opposite of relaxing, comforting music that would represent Si makes a surprising amount of sense to me. I'm not exactly sure how would you contrast Si and Fi music, what would make the difference for you @KraChZiMan?

Anyway here's two songs by the same artist, but with differing genres.

Ne





Fi(though I think you could say there's some other stuff in there)





I find it pretty incredible how the same artist produced both of these, _very different_ songs. His range is pretty spectacular.


----------



## monemi (Jun 24, 2013)

Obviously just how these cog funcs look to me. 

Se, motivated. 





Ti, fluid.





Fe, cohesion.





Ni, creepy like a shroom trip.


----------



## Mitsugan (Jan 8, 2014)

Well, I think this would be more Ne style... 






Idk if that's a link or what, but just copy it into your browser. It's not that difficult...

[Edit] Woops! The song seems to be in an above post... I didn't just copy the video and paste it into my comment... glancing away now...


----------



## SoulRefugee (Jan 27, 2014)

Te - has the essence of finishing a plan






Si- Don't know why but this is what comes to my head when I think of it






Ni


----------



## SoulRefugee (Jan 27, 2014)

Ne








Ti






Se - This series has music that pretty much defines Te and Se







Can't think of any for the feeling functions


----------



## 0+n*1 (Sep 20, 2013)

This must be Ne, then


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

Fi: It's My Life (Bon Jovi)


----------



## VoodooDolls (Jul 30, 2013)

*auxiliary Se *right there:








I've written about my inner wars,
But i could give a shit about right now,
Most of me is all strength
And all of me is at war with dope
But my eyes are clear in sight
My guts are blazing,
I might have a life

I can't hide, to erase, what I've done-
Last year, and three years before
It still takes assholes of all kinds
On that fact I am still clear,
(cause) I should know and now I do
I'm one of them
I'm just like you
I'm just like you
A man that stands his ground with strength

Last year, and years before
Can't hide myself
I won't try
It makes me strong
It makes me strong
It makes me strong

It blows away weakness
It blows away detachment
It blows away the depression inside
It blows away the mental withdrawal
It blows that shit away​


----------



## Straystuff (May 23, 2014)

*Fe:*


----------



## 0+n*1 (Sep 20, 2013)

Se or just anxiety or both


----------



## Zeta Neprok (Jul 27, 2010)

Se, but maybe with some Fi?


----------

